# SSC P7 900 lumens??



## rizky_p (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi guys i am wondering how a 4 dies LED can produce 900 lumens @2.8A which means 700ma to each die. Even at 1A each i wont produce 900 lumens right?

Thanks.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Apr 28, 2008)

I think 900L is the high end of the C-bin. 225L sounds pretty close to the high end of the P4's U-bin.


----------



## mobile1 (Apr 28, 2008)

well and don't forget that the 900 lumens are measured in a flash of a couple milliseconds... so you wont' ever see anything close to that continuously... my guess is you get more like 500-600 lumen continuously...


----------



## LEDninja (Apr 28, 2008)

The SSC P7 'new' C bin is 700-800 lumens at 2.8A. This is currently available.
The SSC P7 'new' D bin is 800-900 lumens at 2.8A. This is NOT currently available.

With highly textured reflectors to smooth out the artifacts caused by gaps between the dies. Add currently shipping P7 commercial torches not using the best lens and output is probably only 65-70% or 455 to 560 torch lumens. Just upgrading to an AR coated UCL lens can increase transmission 10% to 525-640 torch lumens. I do NOT expect 900 torch lumens as there are always transmission losses. OTOH a modder ran a P7 torch at 3.8A and the LED did not instaflash.

The MTE 5 mode maxed out at 2.2A so output is probably less than my 455 to 560 lumen estimate. Still very bright.


----------



## Frock_Freak (Feb 2, 2009)

Just bought one of these:

http://cgi.ebay.com/MTE-SSC-P7-LED-...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262

Anyone else have experience with one of these? Being from hong kong, I have no ideal how long it will last. It gets pretty hot, but it doesn't seem to be coming form the battery. 

Is heat something that is deleterious to the longevity of this?


----------



## Art (Feb 2, 2009)

Frock_Freak said:


> Just bought one of these:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/MTE-SSC-P7-LED-...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262
> 
> ...



I was going to buy that exact same one but ended up doing the wrong choice of buying it from DX :candle:

As soon as you get it please post some pics and comparison beamshots... my P7 order at DX is pendent for 20 days now...

Regards,


----------



## Gryloc (Feb 3, 2009)

LEDninja said:


> The SSC P7 'new' C bin is 700-800 lumens at 2.8A. This is currently available.
> The SSC P7 'new' D bin is 800-900 lumens at 2.8A. This is NOT currently available.
> 
> With highly textured reflectors to smooth out the artifacts caused by gaps between the dies. Add currently shipping P7 commercial torches not using the best lens and output is probably only 65-70% or 455 to 560 torch lumens. Just upgrading to an AR coated UCL lens can increase transmission 10% to 525-640 torch lumens. I do NOT expect 900 torch lumens as there are always transmission losses. OTOH a modder ran a P7 torch at 3.8A and the LED did not instaflash.
> ...



I think that you should see jtr1962's testing results on D-binned P7s. The D-binned P7s are very much available. PhotonFanatic had newer D-binned P7s available for months (here). Jtr tested his P7s to 7 amps without any damage.

This is a C-bin, but is capable of 900 emitter lumens if driven hard enough:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2668288&postcount=229

This is a D-bin. It was also capable of being driven at 7A with no problem:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2784484&postcount=257

I agree there are transmission losses, but 900 torch lumens is somewhat possible with an extremely overdriven P7 and quality optics. I doubt you will see an overdriven P7 in any production light of course, nor any with that many torch lumens. The D-bin is out there. Who knows if some lucky customer may have bought a reel of D-binned P7s that measured in the high end of the flux bin range. Just thought I would throw this out there.

-Tony


----------



## ledstein (Feb 4, 2009)

Those 900 lm you get at "Absolute Maximum" ratings which cant be used in real life. At 2800mA the heat is way to high and the lifetime is way too low.
Besides i had a friend that works in a led company test the P7 and it never went beyond 400lm.

If you want multichip just use Cree MC-E. It works fine even at 350mA (aprox 12V, chips in series) and it produces 400lm min.


----------



## fandango (Feb 19, 2009)

i bought mine off dealextreme,just the torch was $38 inc del which took about 10 days if i remember rightly,


----------

